# The animal in you



## Xegras (Apr 3, 2011)

So I did a quick search to make sure I wouldn't be posting something that has already shown up recently. As far as I can tell this hasn't shown up before.

http://www.animalinyou.com/

Another quick test to find out your inner animal! 

Apparently I'm a bison.

http://www.animalinyou.com/results.php

I will now prepare for wrath of FAF :V


----------



## Bando (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh it's this quiz.

Mine's a wild cat. I think I got a fox before.


----------



## Pine (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a Vulture


----------



## Xenke (Apr 3, 2011)

I AM.

A mountain goat...


----------



## 00vapour (Apr 3, 2011)

aaaaah F*** me

I'm a beaver...

...lemme sit on my chesterfield and sip a doubledouble while I contemplate this.


_*edit P.S OP, you cannot link to results.php, it is generated for each user _


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

I think the last time I took that test, I got a wolf (hurr hurr) and a hippo or gorilla as my alternatives.

Edit: Retook it. I got a gorilla with porcupine as my alternative.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 3, 2011)

Pine said:


> I'm a Vulture


 
Sounds like vore is your thing. :V



Xenke said:


> I AM.
> 
> A mountain goat...


 
You sound so happy about it! D:



00vapour said:


> _*edit P.S OP, you cannot link to results.php, it is generated for each user _


 
Imma smrt 1!



Gaz said:


> I think the last time I took that test, I got a wolf (hurr hurr) and a hippo or gorilla as my alternatives.
> 
> Edit: Retook it. I got a gorilla with porcupine as my alternative.


 
Gorilla Gaz... that isn't a scary thought at all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2011)

Penguin, I'm a bird and I can not fly -_-
I might also be a badger and a crocodile.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Penguin, I'm a bird and I can not fly -_-


 
Bright side is you have a suit on 24/7.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 3, 2011)

Moutntain Goat. lmao

Bat and Snake as alternatives.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Apr 3, 2011)

Beaver here.

Damn I hate beavers..


----------



## Icky (Apr 3, 2011)

Warthog. Now I remember why I hate this test.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 3, 2011)

So many beavers; why the hate. 



Icky said:


> Warthog. Now I remember why I hate this test.


 
Bahahahahhahaha


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 3, 2011)

Otter. 

I dig it.


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2011)

MOTHERFUCKIN' ROOSTER.

Zebra or Lion. What.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck you, I'm not a mole. That's bullshit, test. They're not as unmotivated and lazy as I am.


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> Fuck you, I'm not a mole. That's bullshit, test. They're not as unmotivated and lazy as I am.


 
WHAT SKIFT?!


----------



## Fay V (Apr 3, 2011)

I got Fox :3c


oh god a zombie!


----------



## Ilse (Apr 3, 2011)

Gorilla.

I like this though:
*Famous Gorillas* 
_ Hulk Hogan 
Mr. T 
The Hells Angels_

Great to be in the same group as these guys. 8D


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2011)

Ley said:


> WHAT SKIFT?!


 :v


Fay V said:


> I got Fox :3c


 Yaay c:


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> :v
> 
> Yaay c:


 
/asploding brain hurr

when the hell did you get back?!


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2011)

Ley said:


> /asploding brain hurr
> 
> when the hell did you get back?!


 
SSSHHHHH I'M BEING INCONSPICUOUS. 

About 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Icky (Apr 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> SSSHHHHH I'M BEING INCONSPICUOUS.
> 
> About 5 minutes ago.


 
SKIFT! \:>/


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> SKIFT! \:>/


 
 :>c

ALSO ICKY WHAT

ARE YOU CHEATING ON ME WITH DD

YOU BASTARD


----------



## Icky (Apr 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> :>c
> 
> ALSO ICKY WHAT
> 
> ...


 
NO, OF COURSE NOT 

SHE JUST SAID SOMETHING ABOUT BIRD SEX AND I HAD TO ADD IT

YOU KNOW I WOULD NEVER BETRAY YOUR TRUST SKIFT


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> Fuck you, I'm not a mole. That's bullshit, test. They're not as unmotivated and lazy as I am.


 I take it you don't dig it?
Ba-dum-tssh


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> NO, OF COURSE NOT
> 
> SHE JUST SAID SOMETHING ABOUT BIRD SEX AND I HAD TO ADD IT
> 
> YOU KNOW I WOULD NEVER BETRAY YOUR TRUST SKIFT


 GOOD YOU'D BETTER NOT
also idk if you noticed but I have a female birdthing now.


CannonFodder said:


> I take it you're don't dig it?
> Ba-dum-tssh


 I cannot excavate that terrible joke fast enough out of my brain


----------



## Xegras (Apr 3, 2011)

A mysterious Skift has appeared!

Quick someone catch it!


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2011)

Xegras said:


> A mysterious Skift has appeared!
> 
> Quick someone catch it!


 
Use a dusk ball, as Skift is nocturnal.


----------



## Icky (Apr 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> GOOD YOU'D BETTER NOT
> also idk if you noticed but I have a female birdthing now.


No, I didn't notice. I must've nuked it or something.

BUT I'S STILL CUUUTE 



CannonFodder said:


> I take it you're don't dig it?
> Ba-dum-tssh


 
I take it you are do not dig it


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2011)

I got unbanned just so I could tell you guys I'm going to bed okay

night


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 3, 2011)

This describes me exactly, it's freaky. http://www.animalinyou.com/profile.php?a=wild cat


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't escape this hell
So many times I've tried
But I'm still caged inside
Somebody get me through this nightmare
I can't control myself

So what if you can see the darkest side of me
No one will ever change this animal I have become
Help me believe it's not the real me
Somebody help me tame this animal!
This animal, this animal




Also is it just me or we forgetting that we're technically animals though?


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Also is it just me or we forgetting that we're technically animals though?


 I don't act like any human I've ever seen, I wouldn't even call myself human if it weren't for the skin, the looks, the biology and the fact that my parents are humans.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I don't act like any human I've ever seen, I wouldn't even call myself human if it weren't for the skin, the looks, the biology and the fact that my parents are humans.


 Misanthropy alert!


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Misanthropy alert!


 What?


----------



## Brazen (Apr 3, 2011)

Baboon.

Kind of obvious, really.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 3, 2011)

Brazen said:


> Baboon.
> 
> Kind of obvious, really.


 So you're stupid and throw shit without thinking about it? Sounds like you. :v


----------



## Brazen (Apr 3, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> So you're stupid and throw shit without thinking about it? Sounds like you. :v



That's not the definition the site uses.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 3, 2011)

Brazen said:


> That's not the definition the site uses.


 Still a good description of you anyway :V


----------



## Xegras (Apr 3, 2011)

Paul stop trolling Brazen.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry brazen. ilu.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Apr 3, 2011)

They also have an "Animal Matchmaker".
Matching a fox with a wolf yields "Some control issues".

And there's the "Celebrity Animals" list.
They've got Al Capone, but not Hitler or Stalin?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 3, 2011)

I am a wild cat, supposedly.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 3, 2011)

The only thing the results show me is what I might be... which would be either mole or snake.

Moles are cool.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 3, 2011)

Grycho said:


> The only thing the results show me is what I might be... which would be either mole or snake.
> 
> Moles are cool.


 I can see you as a snake.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 3, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I don't act like any human I've ever seen, I wouldn't even call myself human if it weren't for the skin, the looks, the biology and the fact that my parents are humans.


 funny, you act like a twat, which is a rather human trait


----------



## Kanic (Apr 3, 2011)

Said I was a wolf. Don't think they'll give a specific breed since I was hoping for a shepherd


----------



## Fay V (Apr 3, 2011)

Kanic said:


> Said I was a wolf. Don't think they'll give a specific breed since I was hoping for a shepherd


 those are two different species...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 3, 2011)

I am a human. Before I was a human, I was bits and pieces of any number of things. After I have been a human for no more than about 100 years, I will turn into bits and pieces of any number of things. I don't pretend to know anything beyond this.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2011)

Bacteria.

Stated I am a penguin.
In a desert.


----------



## Zanzi (Apr 3, 2011)

I got a gorilla with a penguin or owl as a backup, I guess it fits.


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 3, 2011)

HELL YEA, IM A FRIGGIN BEAR!

also i got zebra and lion as secondaries.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Apr 3, 2011)

Penguin. Wasn't what I wanted but I like linux so I'm cool with it.


----------



## Akselmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Peacock.. Wtf.

I could also be a snake or mountain goat.


----------



## mitchau (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't answer the questions, I am very unassertive, but I'm also very competitive at the same time. As for dependability, I am very reliable, but I lie all day. As for athletic ability, I have a lot of raw athletic power, but I'm lazy as hell and hate sport...

Anyway I tried my best to answer the questions and got some weird animal, but it said I might also be a wolf, so I'm cool with that, but I'd probably self classify myself as a domestic cat.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 3, 2011)

Bat 8l


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 3, 2011)

I've got a zebra. The other possibilities are wild cat or bison.

Still I feel jipped.


----------



## theinkfox (Apr 3, 2011)

i'm a prairie dog
or beaver as an option


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't seem to get any answer other than a mouse, no matter what I enter.

Maybe I'm a mouse.

/oh-this-thread-again


----------



## Azure (Apr 3, 2011)

Weird, no Wild Dogs about. I'm the best second banana ever ): the William Frakes to the Patrick Stewart, perpetuallly.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 3, 2011)

Got an otter the first time I did this.

8)


----------



## Icky (Apr 3, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Got an otter the first time I did this.
> 
> 8)


 
shut up ravens aren't even an option >:c


----------



## Carnie (Apr 3, 2011)

I am a Zebra.
Secondary bear and rooster.

Apparently it's time that I considered becoming a lawyer or a scientist.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 3, 2011)

I got a blank field, and underneath it says I might also be an Otter.

Under "The Animals" page, it says that carnivores are athletic twice! This is probably not very well done. Or carnivores are just damned athletic.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 3, 2011)

Lawl, I got an Owl. Pretty good man!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck yeah, I'm a mole!


----------



## Folgrimeo (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a bat!? Might also be a snake or a sheep!?

*throws test at brick wall* Screw this test, I'm-a goin' over there.


----------



## Kibou (Apr 3, 2011)

Beaver >:C


----------



## Mau (Apr 3, 2011)

Interesting quiz...I never thought I'd end up being a shrew.  Otter or Bat as an alternative.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 3, 2011)

*Crocodile*

*Famous Crocodiles*
_Osama bin Laden
Charles Manson
Ted Bundy
Jeffrey Dahmer _

 o



Paul'o'fox said:


> This describes me exactly, it's freaky. http://www.animalinyou.com/profile.php?a=wild cat


 Crocodile + Wild Cat

*Friendship*
No reason to mix

*Sexual Chemistry*
Never!

*Love and Marriage*
No. No. No

*cries..*


----------



## Bernad (Apr 3, 2011)

I got Bat with backup from the Otter and mouse. : /


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> HELL YEA, IM A FRIGGIN BEAR!
> 
> also i got zebra and lion as secondaries.


 
I got those as backups too! 

I got a rooster. There are no other roosters up in dis bitch. B]


----------



## Azure (Apr 3, 2011)

Also, wtf, V.I Lenin has been dead for like, 100 years, how did he even take the test to become a WILD DOG?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 3, 2011)

It says I'm a birdo. :V


I'm a mole... >_>


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 3, 2011)

apparently id go good with another croc, elephant, hippo, rhino, sealion, snake, walrus, warthog, or a weasel

so uh  hit a brotha up


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm Alexander Graham Bell, apparently, the beaver.



Oh god, why is "Water Sports!" under sexual chemistry


----------



## Tycho (Apr 3, 2011)

There's an animal in me too.  A delicious smoked and cured and fried animal.  Maybe there will be a roasted and thinly sliced one in me tomorrow.


----------



## Azure (Apr 3, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It says I'm a birdo. :V
> 
> 
> I'm a mole... >_>


Moles are also dick vacuums.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 3, 2011)

Azure said:


> Moles are also dick vacuums.


 
Yay! :V


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 3, 2011)

Azure said:


> Moles are also dick vacuums.


http://c.photoshelter.com/img-get/I0000jMJvHiyDGo8/t/200/I0000jMJvHiyDGo8.jpg
No way in hell would that go anywhere near my dick


----------



## Tycho (Apr 3, 2011)

it's broken for me anyway


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 3, 2011)

Snake
Genus and species: 
Dasypeltis scabra

Collective Term: 
A twist of snakes

I could also be a Shrew, or an Otter. o.o


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a wolf. Most of the description didn't fit me well though... Only the teamwork part matched.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Apr 3, 2011)

I came out a penguin for some reason


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 3, 2011)

Daww...it says I'm an otter.
It also says I could be Badger or Shrew.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh wow, Abraham Lincoln and Oprah Winfrey were "famous owls". Take that bitches!


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 3, 2011)

Danngg
Al Capone was a crocodile too


----------



## Smelge (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, shit.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Well, shit.



omg smelge. look.




*winx*


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a penguin. Yay!


----------



## Smelge (Apr 3, 2011)

Go die in a bag of flaming dicks.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Go die in a bag of flaming dicks.


 mmm yeahh get aggressive


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 3, 2011)

Oscar Wilde and Truman Capote were penguins too?!

Hoor...

I wonder, though, from where this site got that information. Read as: how this site dares to do those assertions.


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Go die in a bag of flaming dicks.


 
I didn't know those were flammable.


----------



## Sanyi (Apr 3, 2011)

Snake.

At first I was like "what the flying fuck?!", then I read the description and I facedesked because most of it is true.
Fuck my life.

edit// I just read Bat and Porcupine (which were my alternatives) and found out that if I take parts of all the and mesh them together it fits me perfectly. So I'm a snake with spines mixed in with my scales... and bat wings. Oh joy. Oh wonder. I'm a freak of nature.

edit2// LOL if I change the size to average I got no results. WIN.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2011)

I got a bat. That's strange...


----------



## Oovie (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, what is this...






An all-nighter!


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 3, 2011)

Oovie said:


> An all-nighter!


 
XD

That has got to be the best worst pun ever.


----------



## Distauryer (Apr 3, 2011)

I got Wild Dog as mine. Some of it described me, some of it didn't.

For alternates it said Otter or Bat.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I'm a penguin. Yay!


 Hello there :3


----------



## Scamper (Apr 3, 2011)

Yay! I'm also a penguin!


----------



## RebelCat-sune (Apr 3, 2011)

lolz! i just joined here..so HAI PPLZ!!! X3
 ok..sooo i tooked the test and i came out as DOG! epic-YAY!


----------



## Art Vulpine (Apr 3, 2011)

Intersting. 

Actually I have a book called The Animal in You by Roy. E Fenson. I guess the author also has a website with the same information.

Apparantly I'm an Owl according to the book/website.


----------



## Trance (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, what the fuck, I'm a Fox. 

brb, gotta change my avatar.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

RebelCat-sune said:


> lolz! i just joined here..so HAI PPLZ!!! X3
> ok..sooo i tooked the test and i came out as DOG! epic-YAY!


Please learn to type properly, calm down, and lurk a while. ._.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Please learn to type properly, calm down, and lurk a while. ._.


 Oh Gaz, you know they don't know what lurk means.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Oh Gaz, you know they don't know what lurk means.


I know, it's wishful thinking. :c I can try, though.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 3, 2011)

I have the blood of tigers :V

No I got tiger seriously.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> I have the *eye* of tiger :V
> 
> No I got tiger seriously.


 fix'd that for you


----------



## Riavis (Apr 3, 2011)

http://animalinyou.com/profile.php?a=porcupine

I'm a porcupine apparently.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd that for you


 I was making a Charlie sheen reference. But I shall accept this edit xD


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a BABOON??

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm... a Mountain Goat...
wut


"Careers and Hobbies:
Movie critic 
Writer 
*Hair dresser* 
Journalist 
Rock climbing 
*People watching* 
*Gossiping *
Hiking"

WTF IS THIS?!?!?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 3, 2011)

TheBestOfTimes said:


> *People watching*


 
It's obvious you're a stalker.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a Zebra!

http://www.animalinyou.com/profile.php?a=zebra

Eagle/Rooster are my alt's.


----------



## Shiroka (Apr 4, 2011)

Was expecting a dolphin, got a porcupine. FFFFFFFFFFFFF~

Well, I guess no matter what the quiz says, we're all humans anyway :V


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 4, 2011)

Shiroka said:


> Was expecting a dolphin, got a porcupine. FFFFFFFFFFFFF~
> 
> Well, I guess no matter what the quiz says, we're all humans anyway :V





TITANOSAUR said:


> hello everybody I am TITANOSAUR I am a traditional sketch artist. *I am a Rare Plasma Fire Dragon*. and am here to see whats goin on.
> 
> so yeah. hi.



But he's not human. He's a rare plasma fire dragon. :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a Hippo... This test can fuckin' bite me >.>


----------



## Birdeh (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a porcupine, with owl and lion as alts. ._. I'm kinda curious to see what a porcupine suit would look like. ._.


----------



## Shiroka (Apr 4, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> But he's not human. He's a rare plasma fire dragon. :V


 
Looks like we'll have to change the saying to FYIARPFD :V


----------



## Nyxneko (Apr 5, 2011)

Well what do you know, I'm a wild cat ^_^


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd that for you


 
#winning


----------



## Tycho (Apr 5, 2011)

It's broken for me

unless I'm a BLANK, which is an animal I have never heard of before so it must be awesome.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 5, 2011)

Penguin Here  I love penguins. But oh well xD i did the quiz 2 times and both time i was penguin hehe


----------



## Hazel (Apr 5, 2011)

Bat. Or a dog/beaver. Maybe I should create the ultimate hybrid...(tribrid?)


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2011)

Wolfaboo. >:V


----------



## Aaros (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm a mouse, but I might also be a bat. I'm fairly content with this result.


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2011)

Garfang said:


> Penguin Here  I love penguins. But oh well xD i did the quiz 2 times and both time i was penguin hehe


 
Did you put the same thing in both times?


----------



## Machine (Apr 5, 2011)

The test said I'm a mouse and I might be a snake. Cool.


----------



## Zoltea (Apr 5, 2011)

I got a wild dog. Though upon reading the descriptions, fox seems to fit me a bit better.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 5, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> I'm a Hippo... This test can fuckin' bite me >.>


 
we go good together ;9


----------



## Garfang (Apr 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> Did you put the same thing in both times?


 
no ofc not :S


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2011)

Garfang said:


> no ofc not :S


 
So you personally changed between the first and second time, then?


----------



## Garfang (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah so  i choose different things in the quiz both times and the result was that i am Penquin  maybe its fate


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2011)

Garfang can you please type your posts again, but in English


----------



## Garfang (Apr 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> Garfang can you please type your posts again, but in English


 
ok i edit it, hope its a bit better xD


----------



## Blutide (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.animalinyou.com/profile.php?a=wolf

Sigh...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2011)

Garfang said:


> ok i edit it, hope its a bit better xD


 
*penguin.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 5, 2011)

I got a freakin' beaver. >_>
Well at least im not an otter or something.


----------



## GenrisFox (Apr 5, 2011)

Usarise said:


> I got a freakin' beaver. >_>
> Well at least im not an otter or something.


 
In that logic I got screwed... Apparently I'm an Otter.

Imma stick with Fox.  Been one forever and it's much more appealing to me


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh god, i'm a blank-animal. Does that mean i'm not a furry?
http://www.animalinyou.com/results.php


----------



## Tycho (Apr 6, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> Oh god, i'm a blank-animal. Does that mean i'm not a furry?
> http://www.animalinyou.com/results.php


 
P sure the quiz is just so fucking retarded that it gets stumped by anything that does not fit neatly into one of its absurd little animal categories, which seem arbitrary and nonsensical to me anyway.


----------



## Cain (Apr 6, 2011)

Mountain goat? Yeah bullshit.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm... A snake >.>


----------



## Traven V (Apr 6, 2011)

XD, said I am a bat as the first choice, then fox, or beaver.


----------



## dogsare (Apr 6, 2011)

Im a rooster f*** me im a rooster


----------



## israfur (Apr 6, 2011)

lol zebra, that's cool. :']


----------



## Kitsuneki22 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm a shrew? What it says doesn't sound a thing like me at all, but eh. Could've been worse.

I could have been a snake, which actually does sound like me to an extent. ^^


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 17, 2011)

Kitsuneki22 said:


> snake


 


DingoWolfAU said:


> snake



SNAAAAAAAAAAA- okay I'm done.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 17, 2011)

I am a warthog.
I find this suiting.
http://www.animalinyou.com/profile.php?a=warthog


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 17, 2011)

Weasel.

http://www.animalinyou.com/results.php

I dunno. Maybeh.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2011)

A snake.
A SNAKE?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 17, 2011)

I got otter

ort ort


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 17, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> A snake.
> A SNAKE?


 Enough is enough! I have had it with these motherf*cking snakes on this motherf*cking plane.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 17, 2011)

Mine needs to be removed.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 17, 2011)

Mole O_O Heh.


----------



## H.nightroad (Apr 17, 2011)

Zebra with owl as a backup, Ima be a scientist lawyer, first I'll patent something that will become hugely successful then I'll defend my patent against all those whom want in on my racket


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.animalinyou.com/profile.php?a=otter

Dreadfully cute things they are.


----------



## Zydala (Apr 17, 2011)

Snake? Snake??

Snaaaaaaaake!


----------



## Blutide (Apr 17, 2011)

Fox   *Genus and Species:* 
_Vulpes vulpes_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A skulk of foxes_


----------



## Aleu (Apr 17, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I can't escape this hell
> So many times I've tried
> But I'm still caged inside
> Somebody get me through this nightmare
> ...



I thought of the exact same thing when I saw this thread. Good or bad?

Also, I'm a snake with second as a bat. Lol


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting this as it is interesting to see which animal shares in common with oneself is pretty cool. I had no idea I shared traits with a bear! Go figure =D


----------



## Birdeh (Apr 17, 2011)

Wild dog. ^^


----------



## Deo (Apr 17, 2011)

Rhino with a crocodile as a secondary.


> Rhino
> 
> Brawny and self-assured, these cantankerous beasts allow nothing to  stand in their way. Unaccountably mistrustful of strangers, rhino  personalities perceive themselves to be gentle and reasonable, but even  they acknowledge that their periodic bouts of rage need to be brought  under control. With such a cantankerous personality the rhino's unpopularity is hardly  surprising, and its bullying reputation is carefully cultivated to  ensure the solitude it craves. Rhinos prefer staying close to home and  never go looking for trouble, but can prove to be a dangerous creature  with an uncontrollable temper.
> 
> Getting to know a rhino can be an exhausting business, for it tends to  rely on wordless forms of communication that must then be carefully  interpreted. But rhinos will let you know in no uncertain terms when you  have crossed the line. They do not suffer fools gladly.





> Crocodile
> 
> Crocs have little conscience, compassion, or guiding philosophy save that of survival and self-interest.
> 
> Because of their ruthless natures, they are also hired by legitimate  businesses as bouncers or personal bodyguards. Some enterprising  crocodiles go into their own businesses as gang-members, drug dealers,  hired killers and second-story men, but all too often find their true  calling as common thieves or conmen.


----------



## DatapawWolf (Apr 17, 2011)

A... bat? O_O 
"These are intelligent, spiritual, creative individuals who use their  full range of senses (other than their poor eyesight) to carefully  navigate their way through life." I certainly agree but lol, bat...


----------



## ViolentFelid (Apr 17, 2011)

Was it a Hare? or a wild cat or an otter, alternatively. 

Pretty general, but fairly accurate.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 17, 2011)

Deo said:


> Rhino with a crocodile as a secondary.


 ...
Damn Deo, you scary.


----------



## Kiva19 (Apr 17, 2011)

I got a freakin' beaver. Not what I was hoping for. I am disappoint |:C

Of course, I have an owl and a penguin as a backup....so, it's not all bad.


----------



## Geek (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a Swan ~<3

http://www.animalinyou.com/profile.php?a=swan


----------



## Deo (Apr 18, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> ...
> Damn Deo, you scary.


 Says the snake :V


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 18, 2011)

I got a porcupine.  Stay back or I shall poke you to death.

Also:  I note it says I'd make a good DMV employee.  I want a retry!


----------



## masterhunter (Apr 18, 2011)

im a wolf. I already knew that before it took the test. lol


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 18, 2011)

So how many of you actually got your fursona species?


----------



## Aadarm (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm a zebra or a rooster.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 19, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> So how many of you actually got your fursona species?


 
Ton of people got beaver and hated it. T_T I'M SO MISUNDERSTOOD

I got bison.


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 19, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> So how many of you actually got your fursona species?



I got a dog. So yeah, I did.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 19, 2011)

A sheep.
With a penguin or beaver secondary.


----------



## Teto (Apr 19, 2011)

Snake, alternatively Bat or Otter.

"Famous Snakes
Woody Allen"

Oh yesss, watched one of his movies last night. Take The Money And Run <3


----------



## S.L.p (Apr 19, 2011)

moley moley moley......oh it sied im a mole...so i gess my cover is blowen..


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 22, 2011)

Tried it again. Otter.

That's a little better.


----------



## Toothless (May 16, 2011)

I'm a Wild Dog...


----------



## Aegis (May 16, 2011)

A porcupine? Really?
Fuck this test.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 16, 2011)

Mountain goat.

Really?

I'd try again but then my answers would be biased.  ~_~''


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (May 16, 2011)

I got beaver. While it may not fit me perfectly, there are a few bits that stand out to me, especially this phrase:

"though they will purposely fell trees to build dams, they are often killed by their poor lumberjacking skills,"

I'm so clumsy and accident prone, haha


----------



## LDAxe (May 16, 2011)

I got Wolf with Bison and wild dog as the 2 others.


----------



## mzelda (May 16, 2011)

OTL
I'm a snake...

But the career sounds good, an artist XD


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 16, 2011)

I got gorilla.

What?


----------



## Volkodav (May 16, 2011)

I'm a brigigina


----------



## Recel (May 16, 2011)

Im a snake it seems. Oh bummer...


----------



## Cutiefox (May 17, 2011)

I never found the quiz on this site to be all that accurate. My brother and I took it a few times, but got weird results (can't remember). Buuuut, we actually looked at our fursona species, fox and dog. Those were actually accurate.
Really, X3 better not to trust the quiz and just check the descriptions of the animal you think you match.


----------



## anero (May 17, 2011)

Porcupine



> Porcupines are physically small individuals with an over-abundance of attitude. Probably due to their lack of self-esteem, they have a tendency to seek comfort by putting others down and wit, sarcasm and ridicule are the primary weapons of its oftentimes disagreeable personality. Its reputation as a backstabber is somewhat undeserved, although it has no problem with gossiping about friends and foe alike.



i'm mean ;-;


----------



## keretceres (May 17, 2011)

Heh. I'm a wildcat and guess what? The pic is a Caracal... What a coincidence â™¥


----------



## Morroke (May 17, 2011)

Snake. And crazy enough that's the animal I base my blood elf persona from anyways.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (May 17, 2011)

keretceres said:


> Heh. I'm a wildcat and guess what? The pic is a Caracal... What a coincidence â™¥



oh wow, that's actually pretty cool  Would you say the description fits you?


----------



## Conker (May 17, 2011)

The animal isn't in me, I'm in the animal.

Wait, what?


----------



## Azure (May 17, 2011)

Conker said:


> The animal isn't in me, I'm in the animal.
> 
> Wait, what?


Quiet Rakuen :V


----------



## Willow (May 17, 2011)

I got a mole...which surprisingly the description is kinda accurate.


----------



## ShaneDog (May 17, 2011)

I got fox, it described me perfectly, it was so exact that it got a little creepy. :$  It also said something about fox being somewhere in the middle ground between dog and wolf, and since my fursona (Err, well, my favorite character I've created, I don't really have a fursona) is a hybrid of sorts, and hybrids don't exist on the test, then I'd say it matches my fursona (character) perfectly.


----------



## Inciatus (May 18, 2011)

I first got mouse then otter


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 18, 2011)

Wild dog.
I just did the normal me and got almost my fursona .


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (May 18, 2011)

Bat...
Apparently Nostradamus and Gypsy Rose Lee are bats aswell.


----------



## FireFeathers (May 18, 2011)

I'm a wild dog. Alt is an Otter.  I think i've already got this covered, lol.


----------



## KatWarrior (May 18, 2011)

I'm not too surprised at a beaver. I've done a different "animal" personality test before in school and for mentoring and also got that. Hey, I like being a beaver. 8D We're smart and creative. The school one had "Golden Retriever" as my alternate (people-pleasing, though that may have changed about me). On this one my alternates are Sheep and Bison. Not sure how I feel about that...


----------



## necrid987 (May 18, 2011)

I'm... a... Gorilla...
Wow, couldn't be any farther away from my fursona if you tried. My alternate was a porcupine, again very far away from an Alligator.


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2011)

http://www.animalinyou.com/results.php

Otter? ....seriously? 
:\


----------



## RLR (May 18, 2011)

I am a porcupine with a bat and shrew as alternatives. I don't see too much of a problem other than the fact that my friend, who's my opposite, got a shrew with porcupine alternative.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 18, 2011)

I'm a porcupine and i'm okay with that. I wish that i could have one as a pet, the quills would be a issue though


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 19, 2011)

Taken it a few times before.

Snake.
Bat.
Mouse. 

I did get a wolf, but that was because I actually like to see if I can predict what they will give me by picking answers that will go along with the animal. To get the wolf, try to go for a person who is pompous and authoritarian. And, yes, staying close to family, that's not a hard one.


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 19, 2011)

Beaver.

Yeah dude


----------



## Kreevox (May 20, 2011)

http://www.animalinyou.com/results.php

Porcupine...fuck yeah


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

Shrew. I sense a sexist undertone in that result somewhere.


----------



## Zoetrope (May 20, 2011)

I am a wildcat. http://www.animalinyou.com/results.php

Which I find amusing because I am also a Leo and in the Chinese Zodiac a tiger. Cats all around.


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

Fruxie said:


> I am a wildcat. http://www.animalinyou.com/results.php
> 
> Which I find amusing because I am also a Leo and in the Chinese Zodiac a tiger. Cats all around.


 
_Intensely_ jealous.


----------



## Bloodstainwrench (May 21, 2011)

It said I'm a fox. 

Whoopee now I feel like 95% of the whole goddam forum. 

Yup


----------



## Melzi (May 21, 2011)

I. AM. AN OTTER! What do I win for my cuteness?


----------



## Jesie (May 21, 2011)

THERE ARE NOT ENOUGH ANIMALS IN THIS TEST.

FUCK. THIS. SHIT.


----------



## iconmaster (May 25, 2011)

Porcupine. 
This proves that I am, in fact, a boring person. :V


----------



## Volkodav (May 25, 2011)

I took the test for my cats

My cat Red got Mouse and Timmy got Rhino
lol

and then i did matchmaker and me and Red's friendship is "Too Fretful"  and me and tims friendship is "Quite respectful"


----------



## CannotWait (May 25, 2011)

Porcupine... just like a lot of people apparently.


----------



## CAThulu (May 25, 2011)

Bat - which happens to be what I look for in collectibles.  Seriously, I have bats everywhere in my apartment *L*

http://www.animalinyou.com/profile.php?a=bat


----------



## Bliss (May 25, 2011)

I wanna try, I wanna try! ^^
Let's see...

SNAKE?! 
MOUNTAIN GOAT?! 
Now it called me naÃ¯ve. :C


My Chinese zodiac by the way is Dog. Western is Scorpio.


----------



## Distorted (May 25, 2011)

I got M. Goat with snake being my alternative. I...guess that's accurate.


----------



## Trillium (May 26, 2011)

Bat with beaver alt. :V


----------



## Atreyu (May 26, 2011)

i got Tiger with Wild Cat as an alternative.
_awesome_


----------



## Valdin (May 30, 2011)

I took the quiz in the first link prior ro joining the Fandom (in other words, within the past week). I'm an eagle. =D


----------



## Ilayas (May 30, 2011)

I'm a bat, oddly fitting as I work the night shift and I have very thick glasses irl.


----------



## Hashire (May 30, 2011)

I got Wild Dog, with Wolf and Sheep as alternatives.

The personality breakdown is quite accurate.

Nice little personality quiz!!


----------



## Hashire (May 30, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> I'm a bat, oddly fitting as I work the night shift and I have very thick glasses irl.


 Well there you go XD


----------



## Irreverent (May 30, 2011)

Unsurprisingly....I get ranked as an otter.

The odd fact is that the suggested alternate appears to be a cottontail?  WTF is up with that?  My alt is a polar bear. Think "Doc Nickle" on a bad day.


----------



## Blue2volf (May 30, 2011)

I dont like this test dont even ask what it came XD


----------



## Valdin (May 30, 2011)

Oh, and I was also apparently part horse, dolphin, otter and wolf. o0


----------



## Luca Infernalis (May 30, 2011)

Rhinoceros, just as I predicted, for I had already discovered myself as one through tarot cards. FUCK YEAH! I'M A UNICORN!


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Otter? ....seriously?



Embrace your inner otter!  Join our collective....you will be assimilated.


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 2, 2011)

Giraffe, wild cat, or deer.

I think this test is just fucking with me. :I


----------



## Sar (Jun 5, 2011)

Tried it twice, kept getting fox. same as the other ones i tried before. hmmm....


----------



## Kayla (Jun 5, 2011)

The animal in me? Cow that was cooked with chili beans and cheese.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 5, 2011)

Ooh, apparently, I'm a wolf! I'm happy with those results!


----------



## Jaleeni (Jun 6, 2011)

....I'm a mouse? Dx


----------



## koohiimonsutaa (Jun 6, 2011)

Psssh. It says I'm a porcupine. The page doesn't really fit me. I'm a cat.


----------



## Browder (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I posted this about a year ago. Huh. I got Giraffe then, but I took it again and got Tiger. I've changed a lot.


----------



## Sar (Jun 6, 2011)

Hashire said:


> I got Wild Dog, with Wolf and Sheep as alternatives.
> 
> The personality breakdown is quite accurate.
> 
> Nice little personality quiz!!



I can see some fursona-deciding potential in this quiz.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jun 6, 2011)

I got a wild dog, and my back-ups are a beaver and an otter.


----------



## Zephyre (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm a Wild Cat.
Win.
I'm glad I made the right choice of Fursona then.

Hey Irreverent, apparently Wild Cats and Otters have "Naughty Nights" ;D


----------



## Consequence (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a beaver. Though only if I can be Norbert. 

.....although sometimes I do spaz like Dagget. :/

Alternative was a mountain goat, which kinda fits me being Capricorn. :B


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 7, 2011)

[yt]Mvxe04wGmTw[/yt]


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2011)

First wolf, Now tiger. 




Luca Infernalis said:


> Rhinoceros, just as I predicted, for I had already discovered myself as one through tarot cards. FUCK YEAH! I'M A UNICORN!


 
Get out.


----------



## Lisandro (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm a lion. Though I'm not entirely sure how "accurate" this quiz is with respect to discovering one's personality type as it measures arbitrary characteristics, such as height.


----------



## Shushikitty (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm a beautiful swan....


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm apparently a penguin. I guess that's cool. I get to freeze to death all year round and wear a suit 24/7.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 10, 2011)

The animal in me is a wolf, because I'm a little boy in a wolf costume and I DON'T NEED SOME TEST TO TELL ME I'M A MOTHERFUCKING SNAKE ON A MOTHERF--


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Jun 10, 2011)

I found this on Stumble Upon awhile back.

wolf the first time http://http://www.animalinyou.com/profile.php?a=wolf fox the second time.http://www.animalinyou.com/profile.php?a=fox

How unique :V


----------



## Cyril (Jun 10, 2011)

...Porcupine.

Well, that was unexpected.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I took this awhile ago and got the Proboscis Monkey. >_>


----------



## Deval (Jun 11, 2011)

This is the first time I've ever been called an elephant...


----------



## Kibu (Jun 12, 2011)

an Owl... now I'm a bird haha


----------



## CombatBeard (Jun 13, 2011)

Kibu said:


> an Owl... now I'm a bird haha


>Implying owls are birds

I got a bat, pretty unexpected.


----------



## Durate (Jun 14, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I got Fox :3c
> 
> 
> oh god a zombie!


 
I gotz a wild dog.. also an owl or wolfie :3


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm apparently a snake.


----------



## Forever (Jun 26, 2011)

Badger or Lion.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 26, 2011)

According to this bullshit test, I'm a porcupine, but I might also be a mountain goat or gorilla.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm starting to think it's random.


----------



## William (Jun 26, 2011)

Sea lion, dog, or eagle. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I'm starting to think it's random.


 Cant be if i keep getting fox 3 times in a row? :V


----------



## SpiralHorn (Jun 26, 2011)

I got porcupine. Which is cool and all, I like porcupines. It's just the personality is very, very wrong. I have to be the _least_ scathing and witty person alive.


----------



## BearlyBen (Jun 26, 2011)

Apparently I am a Mole? /sadface

It said I may also be a mouse...*cry*


----------



## u56141 (Jun 28, 2011)

All furries should be gassed.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 28, 2011)

i got human


----------



## Clutch (Jun 28, 2011)

I got a Zebra.... Pretty good I think.


----------



## XanderZzyzx (Jun 28, 2011)

I took this test and got: Porcupine.

I didn't think I was that much of a prick. :V

The Test said I could also be a gorilla or a hippo... Hey! I'm not *that* big.


----------



## Tun (Jun 28, 2011)

I got a Shrew. :V

Why the hell...


----------



## Blutide (Jun 28, 2011)

Blutide said:


> Fox   *Genus and Species:*
> _Vulpes vulpes_
> *Collective Term:*
> _A skulk of foxes_


 Self bump, I forgot I took this test.


----------



## BlueSnail (Jun 30, 2011)

Otter.


----------



## Like (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't like tests like that .. 

I think it's stupid that someone tells you, what kind of animal you are.... c:


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 30, 2011)

Like said:


> I think it's stupid that someone tells you, what kind of animal you are.... c:


Human?


----------

